# Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2010)

Habe gerade vor 5 Minuten den gleichen Anruf von Herrn Haber bekommen. Die Nummer war 09005590090. Netter Versuch Herr Haber, aber ich rufe auf keinen Fall zurück. Man ehrlich spar dir die Telefongebühren für einen Anwalt, den brauchste bestimmt bald.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Habe heute auch wieder - bereits zum 2. Mal!!!!!! - diesen Lockanruf erhalten. Das erste Mal im Dezember. Läuft das wirklich nur über einen Zufallsgenerator? Natürlich ohne Rufnummer-Übertragung - illegalerweise....

Ich soll die Nummer 09005 590030 anrufen.

Es nervt wirklich, dass einfach nichts dagegen unternommen wird und solche [.......] immer wieder erfolgreich damit sind.
Und noch schlimmer: Seriöse Anbieter dadurch immer mit in Veruf gebracht werden.

Ich werde morgen Anzeige erstatten


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Anzeige erstatten


Bei einem  englischen  Briefkasten macht das wenig Sinn 

>> [2010] Sie haben gewonnen! - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe November 2009 für Rufnummer 09005739750 / 09005739751*

Schreibt doch eine Anzeige:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/16640.pdf

...hab ich gerade nach o. g. Anruf getan.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

"Herr von Haber" hat uns heute auch angerufen. Nicht veröffentlichte Festnetznummer und wir haben sicherlich auch nie die (erforderliche) Erlaubnis gegeben, uns in Sachen Werbung etc zu kontaktieren! Vermeintliches Lockmittel: BMW oder 30.000€ in bar...
0900 5590030


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Habe auch vor einer halben Stunde diesen Anruf gekriegt ich hätte bei einem gewinnspiel einen BMW gewonnen.von wegen ich habe gar nicht bei solch einem Spiel mitgemacht,und habe mir überlegt erstmal diese Nummer zu überprüfen,also Herr Haber ,von mir werden sie keinen Anruf kriegen.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

[2010] Sie haben gewonnen! - Seite 2 - Antispam e.V.


			
				Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Familie "Schrotti" hat noch einen weiteren Satz an 0900-Nummern, den man findet, wenn man tief ins Rattenloch hinein leuchtet.


Ist die  BNetzA  zu dumm, zu faul oder noch schlimmeres....


----------



## Schiebedach (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Hallo, 
bin neu hier im Forum und will deshalb erstmal "Guten Tag" sagen.
Betrüger sind für mich aufgrund meiner Berufserfahrung die gefährlichsten Rechtsbrecher, da sie einen wertvollen Teil des menschlichen Zusammenlebens, nämlich das *Vertrauen* zerstören.
Aber nun zur Frage, warum die StA nichts unternimmt: Der Betrugsparagraph (§ 263 StGB) ist von hause aus schon derart verkompliziert, daß der Straftatbestand eigentlich nicht nachweisbar wird (wie will man "Absicht" nachweisen?).
Hatte selbst vor Jahren mal so einen Fall, wo trotz Briefwechsel mit vorherigem Anbieter und Bank immer weiter von der widerrufenen Einzugsermächtigung Gebrauch gemacht wurde und die Bamk trotzdem abbuchte.
Also im Fall unberechtigter Abbuchungen das Geld sofort zurückbuchen lassen. Und meine Strafanzeige bei der StA Halle/Saale wurde einfach mangels Tatverdacht eingestellt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Der Betrugstatbestand ist tatsächlich schwierig. Es braucht eine Täuschungshandlung, eine Irreführung, eine Vermögensverfügung, eine Beschädigung, die Absicht,...

Aber es ginge schon:
Die Täuschung erfolgt nicht über den GEWINN, sondern über den Aufwand, der nötig ist, um die Gewinnchance zu haben [Die meisten Staatsanwälte lehnen einen Betrugstatbestand ab, *sobald es einen Gewinner gibt. DAS IST IMHO EIN DENKFEHLER!!!*]

Der Veranstalter *weiß genau, wie der Rückruf bei der 0900 abläuft*: Man wird hingehalten. Der "Gewinner" weiß das nicht. Durch Formulierungen wie "rufen sie an, um Daten zu ergänzen" wird der Gewinner über den tatsächlichen Inhalt des Gesprächs unter der 0900 *bewusst getäuscht* mit der klaren Absicht, sein Vermögen zu beschädigen. Mit dem Anruf unter 0900 ergeht eine Vermögensverfügung in zunächst *für den "Gewinner"* unbekannter Höhe. Der Initiator weiß aber genau, wie lange der Anruf dauert, wenn man ihn komplett durchspielt. Er handelt also absichtlich, nämlich in Bereicherungsabsicht und täuschend/irreführend. Also sehr wohl §263.

Aber ich kenne in Deutschland nur einen einzigen Staatsanwalt, der das Wissen um solche Abläufe hätte und der auch hartnäckig genug wäre, zu ermitteln - der ist aber schon in anderen Fällen aktiv und steckt über beide Ohren in Arbeit.

Offenbar sind andere Staatsanwälte zu [...], zu [...] - oder: Schlimmeres 

*Wenn solche Telefonmafiosi vom Schlage der Heppenheimer das Vertrauen zerstören, tun dies ebenso (wenn nicht schlimmer) Staatsanwälte, Staatsanwaltschaften oder Generalstaatsanwaltschaften, die hier einfach nicht ermitteln wollen und damit die Erosion des Vertrauens in den Rechtsstaat vorantreiben*


----------



## Schiebedach (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

@Aka-Aka,
völlig richtig Deine Erkenntnis; mit Betrugsverfahren wird kein AmtsAnwalt, Staatsanwalt zum Ober... . Da eignen sich eher Kapitalverbrechen oder politische Delikte. 
Betrugsdelikte sind aus den von Dir genannten Gründen zudem überaus aufwendig und von vielen Richtern ist das Ermittlungsergebnis auch nicht zu verstehen (hatte einen Täter im Fall von Wirtschftskriminalität betreut, wo weder Richter noch Staatsanwalt sich im Wechselrecht auskannten!).

Da der Geschädigte in Betrugsverfahren i.d.R. nicht über anwaltschaftliche Hilfe aus finanziellen Gründen verfügt (Pflichtverteidigung erhält nur der Beschuldigte/Angeklagte), ist der Formbrief über die Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit, wenn nicht gar §170 StPO der einfachste Weg der Verfahrenserledigung.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Ich habe soeben den identischen Anruf bekommen ( BMW / bis zu 30.000 Euro ). 

Bringt das eigentlich was, wenn sich jeder Angerufene an die BNA wendet oder reicht es, wenn der Fall einmal gemeldet wird ?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bringt das eigentlich was, wenn sich jeder Angerufene an die BNA wendet oder reicht es, wenn der Fall einmal gemeldet wird ?


Je mehr je besser. Die BNetzA ist ein sehr träger Verein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

[offtopic]


Schiebedach schrieb:


> ...ist der Formbrief über die Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit, wenn nicht gar §170 StPO der einfachste Weg der Verfahrenserledigung.


Das dachte man in Hannover auch 
Aber mir wäre dieser Weg ehrlich gesagt zu anstrengend
[/offtopic]



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bringt das eigentlich was, wenn sich jeder Angerufene an die BNA wendet oder reicht es, wenn der Fall einmal gemeldet wird ?


Kann mich webwatcher nur anschließen: Die Bundesnetzagentur hat ein dickes Fell... Es ist nicht bekannt, ab wann dort Beschwerden registriert werden... Dann wird aber meist *rückwirkend zu dem Zeitpunkt der ersten Beschwerde* ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt. Das bringt zwar dann auch nicht viel, wenn schon Rechnungen gestellt wurden (da die Rechnungsempfänger nicht inforiert werden), aber es gilt dennoch: Es bestehen zwar geringe Zweifel, was die Effektivität der Behörde angeht (sie geht zweifellos gegen 0), aber: ein anderes Mittel als zahlreiche Beschwerden gibt es nicht.


----------



## Schiebedach (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Natürlich ist eine Anzeigenerstattung mit Mühe verbunden, doch will man diese Ganoven einfach weitergewähren lassen? Ich finde: NEIN.
Zumindest wird gegen den Angezeigten ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet, welches für den Beschuldigten immer mit Unannehmlichkeiten verbunden ist. Kommt es sogar zu weiteren gleichgelagerten Ermittlungsverfahren bei der selben StA,, wird das Verfahren i.d.R. gegen eine (finanzielle) Auflage eingestellt -die dann zwar nicht dem Geschädigten, sondern der Staatskasse zufällt-.
Ist leider so.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*09005 Gewinnspielabzocke*

H I L F E

Habe am 9.1.2010 einen Anruf bekommen, ich habe einen BMW gewonnen.
Da ich Mitte des Jahres tatsächlich an Gewinnspielen teilgenommen habe, habe
ich dann die Nummer 09005-590030 auch zurückgerufen.
Dort lief ein Band und es hat ca. 30 min. gedauert, bis ich dann eine Postadresse
in Italien- Milano erhalten habe.
Erst- leider- dann wurde ich misstrauisch.
War jetzt im Internet und war geschockt.
Auf der Seite von TC 30 Telefonservice gibt es ein Forum.
Ohje.
Ein Herr Friedrich von Faber treibt sein Unwesen.
Bin echt reingefallen - Werde jetzt sofort die Bundesnetzagentur informieren.
Hat jemand einen Tip was ich sonst noch tun kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Auch ich habe gestern Abend 20.40 Uhr genau diesen Anruf erhalten, aber mir schon gedacht es ist eine Abzocke, habe nicht zurück gerufen.
Aber eine Anzeige an die BuNA gesand.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,

ich hatte eben den gleichen Anruf von Herrn Friedrich von Haber und sollte die Nummer 09005590030 zurückrufen, was ich natürlich nicht getan habe.

Interessanterweise hatte ich etwa 2 Stunden zuvor einen persönlichen Anruf von einem Herrn Michael Bader oder so ähnlich von der Schweizerischen Spielervereinigung (oder wars Spielerbund?) der mir auch stolz verkündigte,  ich hätte gewonnen.
Auf meine Rückfragen, dass ich doch an keinem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hätte, ist er überhaupt nicht eingegangen und hat nur weiter seinen Text runtergespult, so ähnlich wie eine Bandansage. Daraufhin habe ich aufgelegt. Leider hat mein Telefon keine Nummer angezeigt.

Im Dezember hatte es der gleiche Herr schonmal mit dieser Masche probiert. Ich habe ihm aber so sehr klar gemacht, dass das nicht sein könne, das er irgendwann sich kurz angebunden entschuldigte und sagte, er sehe gerade, er habe sich in der Nummer geirrt.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Herr Bader und der Herr Von Haber "Komplizen" sind.

Werde mich jetzt auch mal bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden.

BE aus Wuppertal


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Habe heute (12.01.2010) auch so einen anruf bekommen. 
Kannte die masche aber schon. Hab n bisschen gegoogelt und jetzt auch ne Nachricht an die BuNA geschickt.

der Link ist: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/16441.pdf

sollten eventuel mehr machen. villeicht hilft es ja dann auch mehr.

lg


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: 09005 Gewinnspielabzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin echt reingefallen - Werde jetzt sofort die Bundesnetzagentur informieren.
> Hat jemand einen Tip was ich sonst noch tun kann.


Die Rechnung nicht bezahlen (aber klar sagen, welcher Teil nicht bezahlt wird)
Falls schon bezahlt: BNetzA-Maßnahmen im Auge behalten
Wenn Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot und/oder Sperrung der Nummer kommt, beim Rechnungssteller nachhaken:

Link

Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de unter Nennung (D)eines Namens und (D)einer Anschrift ist sowieso klar.

Manchmal macht die Bundesnetzagentur richtig lustige Sachen:

z.B.

29.12.2009  	 
Nummer:
09003101482  	 

*Abschaltung* der Rufnummer *zum 01.01.2010*, 
*Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 19.07.2009 *

Klingt erst einmal gut, aaaaaber...

Erstens bedeutet das: *Zu Unrecht inkassierte Beträge sind seit 5 Monaten bezahlt. Welcher Betroffene, welcher Betrogene kriegt das wohl mit, dass es niemals hätte bezahlt werden müssen???*

Und zweitens:

*Dieselbe Nummer* der Ratínger Gewinnanrufsm**ia wurde bereits abgeschaltet: Im Juli 2007 war das, wie hier zu lesen ist.

Wenn noch jemand einen Beweis bräuchte, dass diese Subjekte mit hoher krimineller Energie sich einen feuchten Kehricht um Regeln und Gesetze kümmern und die Wattestäbchen der Behörde sie höchstens kitzeln: Hier ist mal wieder einer.

Man kann es eigentlich kaum fassen, was da passiert.
Noch einmal sei erwähnt, dass Matthias Kurth für mich als Chef dieser Behörde nicht mehr tragbar ist. Er sollte sich davon machen und wieder in die Chefetage von COLT TELECOM wechseln.

ich habe fertig


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend,

Habe heute auch einen Anruf in Abwesenheit auf meinem Handy gehabt, welches ich seit samstag erst besitze.
Ich habe oft genug von solchen Betrügern gehört und hätte niemals in meinem Leben gedacht das ich mal auf so etwas rein falle... Aber einmal ist wohl immer das erste mal.

Ja ich habe dort angerufen bei der 09005590030 von meinem Handy aus und das Gespräch dauerteso ca 28 Minuten. 
Ich bin so sauer auf mich selber das ich überhaupt angerufen habe bzw. nicht wieder aufgelegt habe wo ich den Minutenpreis gehört habe, nein die Gewinngier war größer, scheiß Menschliche schwäche...

Aber ich hab gelesen das es die möglichkeit git, das Geld nicht Bezahlen zu müssen, dazu woolt ich mal Fragen wie ich da vorgehen soll?? 
Habe ne O2 Karte mit Kosten-Airbag, wo ich im Monat ja nie über 60€ kommen kann.
Kann ich jetzt O2 anrufen und denen sagen das ich das nicht bezahle oder an wen wende ich mich da am besten???

Schon mal recht vielen Dank im voraus

René


----------



## Sirius (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: 09005 Gewinnspielabzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Zu Unrecht inkassierte Beträge sind seit 5 Monaten bezahlt. Welcher Betroffene, welcher Betrogene kriegt das wohl mit, dass es niemals hätte bezahlt werden müssen???*


 ...dann wird dir das heutige Update des Maßnahmenkatalogs der BNetzA auch nicht gefallen. Dieses Mal hat es die Net Telecom GmbH erwischt - alle Nummern futsch, Inkassierungsverbot bis zu 8 Monate rückwirkend...

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 21.12.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung:
für 9003081501 ab 19.06.2009
für 9003081502 ab 26.06.2009
für 9003081503 ab 09.07.2009
für 9003081504 ab 17.07.2009
für 9003081505 ab 10.07.2009
für 9003081506 ab 05.08.2009
für 9003081507 ab 12.08.2009
für 9003101926 ab 03.07.2009
für 9003101925 ab 02.09.2009
für 9003101927 ab 03.06.2009
für 9003101928 ab 17.06.2009
für 9003891202 ab 19.05.2009


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...efonie/Liste_eingeleiteter_Ma_nahmen_1cl.html


> 12.01.2010  	 9005590030  	 Spam Telefon  	 Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 15.01.2010, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 09.01.2010


Sind aber genügend Nummern  in Reserve, der Thread wird sicherlich nicht hier enden


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: 09005 Gewinnspielabzocke*



Sirius schrieb:


> ...dann wird dir das heutige Update des Maßnahmenkatalogs der BNetzA auch nicht gefallen. Dieses Mal hat es die Net Telecom GmbH erwischt - alle Nummern futsch, Inkassierungsverbot bis zu 8 Monate rückwirkend...


"Man" (@Sascha  ) sollte einmal direkt die BNetzA um Stellungnahme bitten, was es bedeutet, wenn für 8 Monate zurück liegende Fälle ein Rechnungslegungslegungsverbot verhängt wird. Das ist doch ein Witz... Die BnetzA wird wohl antworten, darüber nichts sagen zu können, aber dann wüsste man auch Bescheid...
Jedenfalls würde mich eine offizielle Äußerung der Behörde sehr interessieren.
Sie meine aktuelle Signatur: 





> Die Ausgestaltung der 0900-Nummernvergabe im Zusammenspiel mit "Mißbrauchsbekämpfungs-Stellen" von derartiger Ineffizienz wirkt gewollt


Das Bild, das die BNetzA hier abgibt, ist desaströs. Kurth sollte daraus Konsequenzen ziehen. Weg mit diesen Wattestäbchen! Die Hilflosigkeit der Behörde muß thematisiert werden.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:30:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:23:24 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt O2 anrufen und denen sagen das ich das nicht bezahle oder an wen wende ich mich da am besten???


ich kenne diese Verträge nicht, aber O2 ist ein Ansprechpartner, ja. Ich hatte wiederholt sehr fruchtbare Gespräche mit meinem Anbieter (m-net) und dort wurden mir sogar Beträge für angewählte 0137-Nummern rückwirkend gutgeschrieben - ohne dass ich überhaupt danach gefragt hatte (dickes Lob!). So ein Verhalten ist eine Messlatte für die anderen Anbieter...
Verweise die Jungs und Mädels von O2 gerne auch auf dieses Forum.


----------



## Teleton (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Friedrich von Haber will mir auch einen Sportwagen schenken, kann ich nix mit anfangen ich brauche nen Kombi.
09005560060 wurde beworben.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

na also , die Unschuldsvermutung der Wattestäbchenarme  läßt gleich die nächste Nummer aus dem Pool afrei rumlaufen
[2010] Sie haben gewonnen! - Seite 2 - Antispam e.V.



> 09005560060;Mitchell Care Systems Ltd.;Great Hampton Street 69;B186EW Birmingham;GROSSBRITANNIEN;16.Juli.2009;10:30 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

auch eben einen anruf von diesem künstlichen [ edit]  bekommen. ich soll die nummer 09005560060 zurückrufen wenn ich ein BMW coupe oder 30k haben möchte. 
das, wenn ich nach dem namen "Friedrich von Haber" im inet nachschaue und dabei nichts gutes raus kommt, wusste ich sowieso schon gleich. wirklich amüsant was man so alles liest..hehe!!! ich werde den [ edit]  garantiert nich zurückrufen, ich steh nur Trabis, Enten, Kübelwagen und so...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... "Friedrich von Haber" im inet nachschaue und dabei nichts gutes raus kommt, wusste ich sowieso schon gleich. wirklich amüsant was man so alles liest..hehe!!!


google mal nach "codename heinzi"... das ist auch von Haber.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> google mal nach "codename heinzi"... das ist auch von Haber.



aha...mal durchforsten was google da ausgespuckt hat.

p.s. welcher Moog VST von arturia is das da auf deinem profilbild? ich habe den Modular und Minimoog...den auf dem bild kenne ich noch nicht!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Soeben erhielt auch ich einen derartigen Anruf eines vermeintlichen Herrn von Haber, den ich allerdings beendete, bevor mir eine Nummer mitgeteilt wurde, unter der ich zurückrufen solle. Daher kann ich leider keine Aktualisierung dieser Nummer vornehmen, kann aber bestätigen, dass derartige Anrufe weiterhin initiiert werden - zumindest bis heute....


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

0900 5570040 ist auch ne Nr. von Friedrich v. Haber


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

[offtopic]


Unregistriert schrieb:


> welcher Moog VST von arturia is das da auf deinem profilbild?


Jemand hat es bemerkt! Jemand hat es bemerkt, dass das ein Moog ist! You made my day 

Das ist ein MiniMogue VA (freeware)
Glen Stegner - Free VSTi Software Synthesizers
Lohnt sich der Kauf des Arturia?

hast Du mal die Russen ausprobiert? Ich habe jahrelang gegen meinen Wunsch gekämpft, solche Teile (in natura) über Ebay/Russland zu kaufen 

PS: Mit einem Auto kann man mich ja nicht ködern... mir müsste man einen Model D verspürechen - dann würde ich schwach werden...
...und den Gewinn einklagen 
[/offtopic]

(PS: In der Realität besitze ich leider an alten Teilen nur einen Jupiter und 'nen coolen Yamaha CS1, 'nen kaputten CS-70M (der steht in irgendeinem Museum in Berlin), eine zweimanualige Farfisa und ungefähr 10 weitere modernere Schnickschnackteile aus dem unteren Preissegment)


----------



## Gewinner (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Also ich habe auch gewonnen und ich war nicht so doof, das ich nicht zurückgerufen habe! Tja, weil nämlich niemand dort anruft bin ich der einzige, der von dem netten Herrn von Haber im Rahmen einer kleinen Presseveranstaltung den nagelneuen 3er BMW entgegenehmen konnte!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010 hier: 09005570040*

Bei mir sind am Wochenende auch zwei Gewinnversprechen angekommen.

beworbene Nummer jeweils : 0900 5 570040

Nummer wurde wieder dreimal genannt, aber kein Preis.

Fax zur Bundesnetzagentur mit Aufforderung zur Abschaltung der Nummer, Untersagung des Geschäftsmodells, Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot und Abmahnung wegen des fehlenden Preises ist raus.

für die Suchmaschinen: 09005570040 , 09005 570040 , 0900 5570040 , 09 005 57 00 40

Alle, die solch' einen Gewinnanruf erhalten haben, sollten diesen per Email oder Fax an die Bundesnetzagentur melden.

Dankeschön für die Mithilfe!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Gewinner schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch gewonnen und ich war nicht so doof, das ich nicht zurückgerufen habe! Tja, weil nämlich niemand dort anruft bin ich der einzige, der von dem netten Herrn von Haber im Rahmen einer kleinen Presseveranstaltung den nagelneuen 3er BMW entgegenehmen konnte!


Boah. Das ist aber nichts Neues, denn die müssen den BMW vergeben. Ich dachte aber immer, das Auto kriegen die Staatsanwälte, die nicht ermitteln, weil es ja das Auto zu gewinnen gibt. Sorry, kleiner Witz.
Ich glaube Dir, wenn Du mir den Gewinncode sagst und mir sagst, wie es genau funktioniert hat. Dann reden wir weiter. Oder hattest Du heute... was im Kaffee? (Du warst keineswegs der einzige, der zurück gerufen hat. Die Anzahl der Rückrufer bei diesen Gewinnspielen ist ... nuja ... uns nicht gänzlich unbekannt, wenn man auch leider die Quelle nicht verwerten kann :stumm 
PS: welche Haarfarbe hat Herr von Faber?
ich weiß es, mir haben es die Holländer erzählt... - und Du???


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

0900 557004

ich habe gerade bei der BNA angerufen, das verbot ist schon raus an die "firma".


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Ich hatte am 30.01.2010 die Bandansage von Hernn Haber auf meinem Anrufbeantworter. 
Bei mir war es übrigens die Rufnummer 09005560090 !
Ich bin dann gleich auf die Homepage der Bundesnetzagentur und hab das Formular zur "Anzeige über den erhalt unerlaubter Telefonwerbung (Cold Calls)" ausgefüllt.
Mir ist klar, dass die Bundesnetzagentur eine Behörde ist und die Mühlen von Behörden langsam mahlen... Aber sie mahlen!!! Da bin ich mir sicher!
Nach dem Motto "steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein" wird das auch irgendwann klappen.

Was das schon recht häufig erwähnte Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot angeht, kann das natürlich nur ausgesprochen werden, wo Verstöße bekannt sind. Pauschale Verbote für die gesamte Laufzeit der Nummer sind rechtswidrig, weil es ja -zumindest rein theoretisch- sein kann, dass der Anbieter diese Rufnummern zunächst gesetzeskonform eingesetzt hat.
Da greift also der Grundsatz "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten".

Also, nur wo Verstöße bekannt werden, kann die Bundesnetzagentur Maßnahmen ergreifen!


----------



## Dragonheart (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Gewinner schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch gewonnen und ich war nicht so doof, das ich nicht zurückgerufen habe! Tja, weil nämlich niemand dort anruft bin ich der einzige, der von dem netten Herrn von Haber im Rahmen einer kleinen Presseveranstaltung den nagelneuen 3er BMW entgegenehmen konnte!



Schön für Sie, das Sie ihren eigenen Gewinn gewonnen haben, Herr Haber.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was das schon recht häufig erwähnte Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot angeht, kann das natürlich nur ausgesprochen werden, wo Verstöße bekannt sind. Pauschale Verbote für die gesamte Laufzeit der Nummer sind rechtswidrig, weil es ja -zumindest rein theoretisch- sein kann, dass der Anbieter diese Rufnummern zunächst gesetzeskonform eingesetzt hat.
> Da greift also der Grundsatz "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten".


Das ist Wattestäbchenarmee-Argumentation! (siehe Frau Herrchenbach-dingens, siehe Wattestäbchensprecher Boll,...)

Fakten:
1. Die BNetzA kann die Vergabe von 0900 nahezu regeln, wie sie mag
2. So wie sie es regelt, ist sie faktisch "struktureller Mitstörer"
3. In anderen Ländern sind die Regulierer wesentlich strenger und effektiver - und auch in diesen Ländern gilt "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten". Dort werden auch regelmäßig Strafen ausgesprochen gegen die Betrüger und ihre Helfershelfer, mit Nennung des genauen Vorwurfs, der Stellungnahme der Firmen, der Namen der Beteiligten usw. 
Das lehnt man in Deutschland ab (Datenschutz). In diesen Ländern gibt es aber auch Datenschutz - trotzdem wird es gemacht. Auf die Frage, warum das dort gemacht wird, antwortete man mir recht erstaunt im Sinne von "man macht das, weil es so in den Regeln steht und die müssen von den Anbietern akzeptiert werden".

Das könnte die BnetzA auch - die gesetzliche Grundlage ist vorhanden.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was das schon recht häufig erwähnte Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot angeht, kann das natürlich nur ausgesprochen werden, wo Verstöße bekannt sind. Pauschale Verbote für die gesamte Laufzeit der Nummer sind rechtswidrig, weil es ja -zumindest rein theoretisch- sein kann, dass der Anbieter diese Rufnummern zunächst gesetzeskonform eingesetzt hat.


Diesen  Nonsens laberte fast wörtlich der Pressesprecher Boll. Warum ein "Unternehmen", das endlos Nummern gebunkert hat, zig davon bereits ausschließlich zu Lockanrufen mißbraucht hat, auf einmal einen "seriösen" Gebrauch davon machen sollte, kann nur der krause Gedankengang eines Wattestäbchenkriegers nachvollziehen. Hat die BNetzA soviel Angst vor denen oder soviel Anteile an den  Abzockerunternehmen? 

Wieviel Frauen muß ein Sexualstraftäter vergewaltigen,  bevor man davon ausgehen kann, dass kein  "seriöser"  Einsatz des Geschlechtsteil erwartet werden darf?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Schaut mal über den Tellerrand:

In UK verlangt die Regulierungsbehörde inzwischen konkret beschriebene "due diligence" ("sich die Kunden anschauen")

PhonepayPlus : Business : Due Dilligence Obligations



> Under the 11th Edition of the PhonepayPlus Code of Practice, network operators are required to perform due diligence checks on service providers before making their network and/or services available to them. Details of these requirements are set out in Section 2.3 of the Code.
> (...) ( PhonepayPlus : Business : Phonepayplus Code of Practice - Network Operator Requirements )
> 
> For service providers and other parties in the value chain, here are some examples of how you might carry out due diligence:
> ...




Zu jedem Verfahren der Regulierungsbehörde, unabhängig davon, ob es zu einer Strafe führt, gibt es öffentlich zugängliche Dokumente. Es gibt auch Listen von Anbietern, die gesperrt wurden, u.a. deshalb, weil sie verhängte Strafen nicht bezahlt haben (darunter finden sich auch deutsche Firmen...)

In UK sind übrigens prinzipiell alle Bewerbungen von Mehrwertnummern mit automatischen Ansagen verboten. Gegen die Firmen wurden bereits 2005 Millionenstrafen verhängt, die Obergrenze für Strafen ist dort 250,000 Pfund und solche Strafen werden regelmäßig verhängt. Laut Bundesnetzagentur wurden in anderthalb Jahren gerade mal 30000 Euro an Strafen verhängt (insgesamt!) - weniger als in UK in EINZELFÄLLEN, in denen es zum Teil nur 5 (fünf!) Beschwerden gab.

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist im internationalen Vergleich absolut untätig, unfähig und wenig effektiv und somit eine Schande für die deutsche Politik. Warum das keine Konsequenzen hat? Tja...

*Die Gewinnanrufswellen in Deutschland begannen zeitgleich auch in UK, sogar eher etwas später. Trotzdem ist das Thema in UK mittlerweile ERLEDIGT. Es gibt diese Abzocke dort nicht mehr. Warum denn wohl???*

Kurth, go home!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

In der netzwelt sowie in den Nachrichten verschiedener Fernsehsender wurde am Samstag berichtet, dass die BNetzA im Zeitraum von Dezember bis Ende Januar insgesamt eine Geldbusse von 500.000,--€ gegen 9 Betreiber von Callcentern und ihren Hintermännern/frauen verhängt hat. Ausserdem wurden die Nummern abgeschaltet und ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierverbot erlassen.

Nur Heisse Luft?

Ich glaube, da haben die mal die Wattestäbchen in der Schachtel gelassen und den Hammer aus dem Werkzeugkasten geholt.

Weiter so!!!

Klaus


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da haben die mal die Wattestäbchen in der Schachtel gelassen und den Hammer aus dem Werkzeugkasten geholt.


Du hast  offensichtlich nicht die leiseste  Ahnung um welche (Abzock)Summen es geht.
Das sind  nicht mal Peanuts für diese Knaben. Abgesehen davon ist es sehr fraglich, ob die Bußgelder überhaupt kassiert werden können, weil es sich fast immer um Tarnfirmen handelt, die  sich in heiße Luft auflösen, wenn  es eng wird


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Hi Captain,

was die Wattestäbchenarmee da gemacht hatt ist meines Erachtens ein dickes Ausrufezeichen, selbst wenn das eintreten sollte was Du vorraussagst. 

Das Gesetz wurde am 4.8.09 geändert. Im Dezember reagiert die BNetzA bereits darauf, ist doch schnell!?

Ich hoffe, dass sich unseriöse Firmen nun mehrfach überlegen, ob sie weiter wie bisher die Verbraucher nerven, oder eine Nummernabschaltung mit hohen Busgeldern, , wenn auch für die aus der Portokasse zu zahlen, Rechnungslegungsverbot und Inkassierungsverbot riskieren.

Eine Bitte habe ich noch an die BNetzA: Veröffentlicht solche Sachen häufiger und "Werbewirksamer" auch in Boulevardblättern wie Bild, Express etc. So werden viele Verbraucher wirksam informiert und fallen weniger auf son Bimmelschwachsinn rein.

Klaus


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Glaub du meinetwegen an die Vermählung vom Weihnachtsmann mit dem Osterhasen.
Das Ganze ist ein Placebo um Aktivitäten vorzugaukeln.

Kenne den Laden bestimmt schon etwas länger und  seit der Umfirmierung aus der RegTP bis heute hat 
sich  an der fast schon kriminellen Duldung millionenfacher Betrügereien im Telekommunikationsbereich
 so  gut wie nichts geändert.  

Frag mal Aka-Aka,  was er von dem Laden hält aber kauf dir  besser vorher eine  ganz dunkle  
Sonnenbrille und  eine  Großpackung Ohropax.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Hi Captain,

habe schon lange nicht mehr so herzlich gelacht. Danke.

Habe mir gerade mal die BHeiträge bei ARD und ZDF sowie eine Interview mit Herrn Kurth durchgelesen. 

Ich gebe Dir ja recht. Das was die bisher abgeliefert haben war doch mehr oder weniger étwas heisse Luft mit viel Getöse. Und, Du kannst mir glauben, auf mehrere Anfragen bezüglich Wettbewerbsverstössen, UWG TKG etc. kam nur heisse Luft. Da ging es mir nicht anders als vielen Helferlein und Ratsuchenden hier oder in anderen Foren.

Warten wir mal ab, ob sich das jetzt ändert. Ein hoffnungsvoller Angang ist jedenfalls gemacht. Ob es so weitergeht..............................

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Frag mal Aka-Aka,  was er von dem Laden hält aber kauf dir  besser vorher eine  ganz dunkle  Sonnenbrille und  eine  Großpackung Ohropax.


Ganz einfach!

1. Die Bundesnetzagentur verstößt seit Jahren massiv und systematisch gegen geltendes Recht (Stichwort: TKG §67)

2. Die hilflosen Versuche der Bundesnetzagentur, gegen Rufnummernmißbrauch vorzugehen, sind wegen der die Realität völlig verfälschenden Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Bundesnetzagentur *strukturelle Mitstörung*, da die Bundesnetzagentur damit *aktiv* beteiligt ist, einen untragbaren status quo aufrecht zu erhalten und nötige Änderungen nicht zu thematisieren, die teils ohne Gesetzesänderung möglich wären (Stichwort: Ausgestaltung der Mehrwertnummernvergabe!) und für die teils Gesetzesänderungen nötig wären (z.B. hinsichtlich der strafrechtlichen Bewertung bzw. der Unterscheidung Ordnungswidrigkeit/Straftat: Schwarzfahren ist eine Straftat, Millionenabzocke mit Mehrwertnummern nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit) 

3. Die Bundesnetzagentur ignoriert seit Jahren alle Angebote der Kooperation. Das tat sie schon, als sie noch RegTP hieß...

4. BNetzA-Chef Matthias Kurth sollte von seinem Posten zurück treten, weil seine Behörde im Bereich Mehrwertregulierung komplett versagt. Wenn eine solche Behörde verantwortlich dafür ist, die Stromversorgung zu regulieren, wird mir angst und bange.

Kurth, go home!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

P.S.: Na das passt ja wieder wunderbar, was mein guter Freund mike99 aus UK heute in "The Scream" schreibt...
PhonepayPlus uses the F-word - The Scream!


> The first step in solving a problem is, all too often, admitting you have it. It would seem that PhonepayPlus are finally beginning to see through their own hype and face up to reality.


(_Der erste Schritt, ein Problem zu lösen, ist häufig, zuzugeben, dass man eines hat. Es scheint fast so, als würde Phonepayplus _[Regulierungsbehörde in UK] _endlich anfangen, ihren eigenen Schwindel zu durchschauen und den Tatsachen ins Auge zu sehen_)

Was war passiert?

Die Regulierungsbehörde kündigte eine Kooperation mit dem neu gegründeten "National Fraud Intelligence Bureau" an:

NewsPlus - NewsPlus - January Edition - PhonepayPlus works with newly-launched NFIB



> The aim of the NFIB (...) is to enhance law enforcement capability and improve the understanding of the trends and patterns of fraud being undertaken in the UK.  PhonepayPlus is working with the NFIB in the following ways:​
> 
> providing incidences of confirmed fraud that have occurred within the premium rate sector;
> identifying cross-industry organised fraud, fraud networks, and prolific offenders;
> increasing the NFIB’s understanding of new criminal trends and methods.




(_Das Ziel des NFIB ist es... die Möglichkeiten der Strafverfolgung zu verbessern und das Verständnis für neue Trends und Muster von Betrug zu verbessern, die in UK auftreten.
Phonepayplus arbeitet auf folgende Weise mit dem NFIB zusammen:
- durch die Bereitstellung von Informationen über das Auftreten von Betrug im Mehrwertbereich
- durch die Identifikation von branchenübergreifendem Betrug, von Betrugsnetzwerken und (?) besonders produktiven Tätern (?)
- durch die Verbesserung des Verständnisses seitens des NFIB für neue kriminelle Trends und Methoden_)
(ex-aermulo-Übersetzung)

Na, Kurth, wäre das auch mal was für die Wattestäbchen???


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Hi,

habe gerade in der ZDF-Mediathek den Beitrag über VC / VB gesehen.

Interessant fand ich den Nachsatz des Moderators:  Das OLG Düsseldorf hat entschieden, dass VC nur noch 0900er Nummern für Sexhotlines benutzen darf. Die Abschaltung der 069er u.a. Nummern durch die BNetsA ist rechtens. Vision Communication/Vision Bill war dagegen vorgegangen. 

Klaus


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich den Nachsatz des Moderators:  Das OLG Düsseldorf hat entschieden, dass VC nur noch 0900er Nummern für Sexhotlines benutzen darf.


Falsch das *OVG Münste*r 
Netzagentur: Keine Sex-Hotlines zum Festnetzpreis - onlinekosten.de


> Das* Oberverwaltungsgericht Nordrhein-Westfalen (OVG NRW) *hat dem Missbrauch von Ortsnetzrufnummern für sogenannte Telefonerotikdienste einen weiteren Riegel vorgeschoben und das bisherige Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur bestätigt. Im Eilverfahren wurde eine Anordnung zur Abschaltung der zu diesem Zweck genutzten Nummern für rechtmäßig erklärt. Zahlreiche Verbraucher hatten sich zuvor über Extra-Rechnungen für Anrufe bei Sex-Hotlines beschwert, die sie über reguläre Ortsnetzrufnummern angewählt hatten.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## Siggi-51 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Hurra,
gerade hat mich Carmen Götz (angenehme Stimme) angerufen und erzählt, daß ich ein BMW-Coupe gewonnen habe (oder einen Preis bis zu 30ooo Teuro).
Das Callcenter wartet unter der Nummer 09 005 06 09 60 ganz dringend auf meinen Anruf.
Den Veranstaltungscode 4602 hat mir die tolle Carmen auch noch verraten.
Ich kann es noch garnicht fassen und muß gleich noch der Bundesnetzagentur von meinem Glück erzählen. 
Hoffentlich schalten die bösen bösen Wattestäbchen den lieben Gaunern nicht gleich die Nummer ab!

Wollte gerade ein Fax an die BNA schicken, aber die auf dem Beschwerdeformular angegebene Faxnummer 06321/934111 funktioniert nicht - "kein Anschluß unter dieser Nummer" - kennt jemand die aktuelle Faxnummer?


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ126631552911748/link672481A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz
> 10.02.2010
> Friedrich von Haber verspricht Gewinn eines BMW
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor unseriöser Masche
> Wieder einmal hat die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz Anlass, vor unseriösen Gewinnmitteilungen zu warnen. Derzeit erhalten die Beratungsstellen massenweise Beschwerden über unverlangte Anrufe eines "Friedrich von Haber - Vorsitzender der Vereinigung Gewinnspieleintragsdienste". Dieser ruft nicht etwa persönlich an, sondern lässt eine Bandansage für sich arbeiten, die auch gerne mal samstags morgens oder sonntags die Ruhe stört.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Carmen Götz, Lockanruf, 09005080400, keine Preisangabe.
Im Anhang der Kommentar des Sohnes... (auf Grund eines technischen Fehlers wurden die Nebengeräusche mit aufgezeichnet)

P.S.: Stimmt es, dass Matthias Kurth heute bei Kerner ist zum Thema Rufnummernmissbrauch? Der Chef der Bundesnetzagentur, der ehemals in der Abteilung Regulierung bei Colt Telecom in die Lehre ging um dann auf oberstes Wattestäbchen zu machen? Es gibt nur eine sinnvolle Frage, die man Matthias Kurth stellen könnte: Wann treten sie zurück wegen des anhaltenden Versagens der Bundesnetzagentur beim Verbraucherschutz? Und vielleicht eine zweite Frage: Gehen sie dann zurück zu Colt?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

teure Telefonabzocke mit falschen Gewinnversprechen - facto 24


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Man beweihräuchert  sich 
Netzagentur geht gegen aktuelle Gewinn-Anrufe vor - WinFuture.de


> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat auf die neueste Welle von Anrufen mit angeblichen Gewinnversprechen reagiert. Nach Eingang der ersten Verbraucherbeschwerden hat sie die entsprechenden Rufnummern abschalten lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Gewinn eines Cabrios versprochen und dann abgezockt


> Unter dem Vorwand, dass sie ein BMW-Cabrio gewonnen hätten, forderten "Friedrich von Haber" und "Carmen Götz" die Verbraucher zu einem teuren Rückruf auf. Betroffene haben der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern kürzlich Telefonrechnungen vorgelegt, wonach die Kosten für den Anruf bei der 0900-Nummer bis zu 70 Euro betrugen.
> 
> Kein Zweifel besteht, dass der Anbieter, gegen den die Bundesnetzagentur inzwischen vorgegangen ist, mit der teuren Telefonnummer gnadenlos abzocken wollte. Die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern rät, die Kosten dieses Telefonats keinesfalls zu bezahlen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ126892691829385/link700051A


> Telefon-Abzocke: Lästiger Adelsmann nervt weiter
> Ein Lästling am Telefon setzt derzeit verstärkt Verbrauchern zu. Einschlägig bekannt wurde er als "Friedrich von Haber - Vorsitzender der Vereinigung Gewinnspieleintragsdienste", der monatelang rund um die Uhr automatisch anrufen ließ.
> 
> Der Nerver von niederem Adel setzte traditionsgemäß auf eine alte Abzock-Masche. Er versprach ein "BMW Coupé inklusive Spritgeld und Versicherung für ein Jahr im Wert von 30.000 Euro oder einen Geldpreis in gleicher Höhe". Um an die Gewinne zu gelangen, sollten innerhalb von 48 Stunden seine teuren 0900er-Nummern angerufen werden.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2010)

*AW: Lockanrufe 2010  für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*

ach, war der Wattestäbchenangriff etwa wirkungsvoll?
quelle surpriiiiise, Herr Kurth!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *AW: Lockanrufe 2010 für Rufnummer 09005590090 , 09005590030*
> 
> Schaut mal über den Tellerrand:
> 
> ...


Mein Beitrag ist drei Jahre alt. In UK gibt es mittlerweile konkrete Anweisungen, wie due diligence auszusehen hat:
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/For-Business/Check-the-background-of-those-you-contract-with.aspx



> You must check the background of organisations that you intend to contract or enter into commercial arrangements with. This is known as ‘due diligence’.
> You also need to have safeguards in place during the contract.
> What to check for before you contract
> It’s up to you to decide what information you gather when checking a company, but this could include:
> ...


http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/~/media/Files/PhonepayPlus/Registration/How_to_Use_Due_Diligence.pdf

In Deutschland gibt es: nichts!


----------

